# New Pics ~ Dec. 19, 2005



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2005Dec19

The little fuzzy, yellow Pekin was abandoned at Eisenhower Park in
Orange yesterday, and by some miracle survived the night there until
rescued by my friend, Melinda, this morning. 

The chickens are being adopted by a friend on one of my lists whose
name is Patty .. thus Patty's little flock. The rooster is the one from
West Street Basin with an infected foot, the two identical hens are
also from there .. one with a sore foot and the other with a mite or
lice problem. The solid red hen (Miss Traveland 2005) is from 
Traveland in Irvine. This is an enormous RV sales place. The hen
was constantly "assisting" the sales people by following them and
the prospective buyers into the motor coaches .. she is very, very
friendly and people oriented. Some of these motor coaches cost
more than half a million dollars, so her presence inside the coaches
was frowned upon by the powers that be.

Bandito, the little pigeon, has been with me for a good while. Though
Bandito can move the legs just fine, s/he is unable to stand or perch.
Neither my vet nor myself have been able to find any obvious reason
for this problem, so we are doing physical therapy each day and doing
the best we can. 'Dito is an extremely alert and happy little bird that
seems to have a very strong will to live.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,

Oh, that precious little duckling...it is a wonder it is still alive. I'm so-o-o-o glad she made her way to you.

Love the chickens and Rooster, great colors especially the striking red!

Sending my best for complete recovery for Bandito, another cutie! I'm sure you did all your homework on that, curious myself as to what is going on...

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Terry,

I must agree that is a cute duckling! I hope he is Ok now!

The friendly hen sounds very intelligent, knows whats good!

Bandito looks so sweet, but there is only so much you can do, as I am learning with Squidget.

Denise


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, wonderful pictures. That baby duck would never have made it without you.

I'm curious about the chickens. I would never have thought you'd rescue chickens in such a large metropolitan area.

Maggie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I'm curious about the chickens. I would never have thought you'd rescue chickens in such a large metropolitan area.Maggie


The West Street Basin probably had a hundred or more abandoned chickens there when the rescues started. Unfortunately, we often find them at public parks/ponds, and the local shelters have dozens and dozens of them in need of homes.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 


Wow...always a pleasure to see your newest arrives...! And whomever else is in the pic's array...


Ohhhhhh...little Duckling...

...sigh...

'Dito...

I wonder, had he suffered a Back injury maybe? You know, how their Hips are really darned near 'on' their back and so on...

Golly...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Poor Bandito, I hope one day it is able to walk on its own. Lovely bird pix you have there. You know, I never cared for birds until I got involved with pigeons in my town, but now that I look at pix of birds in general, it's so hard to resist them. They're all so loveable!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Thank you for this latest series of pictures. All the birds are so lucky to find themselves "under your wing". Miss Traveland 2005 sounds like a real sweetie and that is a crying shame that the people didn't like her at the trailer delearship. People can be so uptight! I know that I'd be grateful and might be pursuaded to buy a motorhome with Miss Traveland as "Sales-chicken"...if I could afford those expensive luxurious motor homes to begin with! LOL.

Thanks again,


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll second that Brad, too bad the dealership didn't embrace the opportunity to have a mascot at their business. Maybe they were afraid it might conjure up images of "trailor trash" stereotypes, but I think she's quite elegant myself.

The duckies are just too adorable, Terry, and poor Bandito, looks like some new feathers are coming in. I remember you mentioning Dito in another thread, what did happen to him/her?

fp


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Merry Christmas and Happy Year to all!*

What a happy holiday for these little babies to get resuced.  Wonderful pictures. Hens and mascove ducks are always welcome at my house.  Would like to take the other but must respect my nieghbors.  Just adopted 4 white laying hens. Thier adoption price was 7 pigeons. All rats and hamsters adopted out too. 6 of the black rats are going to be TV stars.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone! 

Little 'Dito is, indeed, getting some new feathers and not a minute too soon. Poor little fellow really tatters his feathers given his method of mobility (which is "paddling" his legs and feet and scooting on one side or the other). Though I'm hoping that at some point s/he will be able to stand and perch, I kind of doubt that this is a real possibility. 

Yes, Miss Traveland would have been a great mascot .. not much marketing savvy on their behalf.

The duckling is particulary adorable as it is very tame and needy of human attention .. got to find just the right home for this little one.

Ummmm .. Debbie .. be careful .. I know where you live    and I wouldn't charge you any pigeons for adopting some chickens and ducks  

Terry


----------

